# Craftsman Roller Chain Replacement?



## gsnod

Friends;

I have an older 10 HP/29 inch Craftsman Snow Blower, Model # 536.886331. The roller chain that runs from the drive wheel axle shaft has broken, and I need to replace it. 

Does anyone have any suggestions before I begin? I can't seem to find any videos or written comments in the forums to lead me, and I'm trying to decide whether while I'm in there, it makes sense to replace the other chain, as well as the rubber disc.

Thanks very much.


----------



## td5771

Replacing a roller chain is very easy.

It is probably a number 40 or 41 chain. ..it would be stamped on the side of each link.

You can buy chain almost anywhere. I went to grainger and got 10 feet of chain and 3 or 4 master links for $25. 

The master link is the same as the regular links except it comes apart with a small clip so you don't have to disassemble anything to put the new one on.

Buy a piece of chain and a link, wrap it around the sprockets to determine the length, cut of the right amount and use the master to join the ends.

I have ordered from here but you may be able to get it nearby at a good repair shop, farm/tractor supply or hardware store:

Go Cart / Mini Bike Chains

If there is no number on the chain measure the distance on one link from the center of the pin to center of the pin and the width of the chain

Just worked on a craftsman 10 Hp 29 inch where the chain was jumping off the sprocket. It would be a good idea to spend an extra buck or two to get a half link (sometimes called a offset link) to get a nice tight fit of the chain


----------



## Shryp

Here is another option for ordering.
Roller Chain, Tools & Chain Guards for Go Karts & Mini Bikes | Go Kart & Mini Bike Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## gsnod

Thank you td5771 and Shryp for your quick reply. I pulled the bottom pan, and found the link pin and the cotter pin. Apparently the chain did not break....instead, the cotter pin came out, and then the chain fell off. 

Today I put the chain back on, and replaced the cotter pin and all is well. I've also ordered a drive disc and will replace it when it arrives. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pfn

gdnof,
FWIW, over time chain stretches, often quite a lot. When it does it eats the sprockets up and renders them useless. Most snow blower don't get enough use to have this problem but if you have an older machine I'd put on a new chain just because. As a old racer I found master links suspect and they ALWAYS fail when you are need them most. When they do break you'll never find the pieces. At least have a spare master link handy. I don't use masters at all, I peen the links together using a regular link. To date that hasn't failed.


----------



## AugsOfSteel

If you are going to buy a spare link i think you are actually looking for a half link. Google the difference between master links and half links to see what you have but because you said a cotter pin fell out I'm betting its a half link.


----------



## Blue Hill

I would avoid the cheap Chinese chain if I possibly could. There is real good Japanese chain though (Tsubaki) and Reynold is good American chain. A bearing supply house will have the good stuff for sure. Ya gets what ya pays for.
Larry


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Yours uses a #42 roller chain. 11-387 - C-42 #42 Roller Chain 10' Roll | Go Kart & Mini Bike Parts | MFG Supply
I picked up a box of #41 at fleet farm as mine uses two chains in the wheel drive and a third for the drift breaker bar. I think it was 10 feet for 12 bucks. It's cheap but I maintain it.
Using motorcycle chain lube will help it last longer. At least at the end of the year before you store it.


----------

